# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Εξι μεγαφωνα AIWA ,δυο midrange BEYMA.

## d.antonis

Πωλουνται μεγαφωνα απο aiwa stereo που τα'παιξε. 2 woofer 8ιντσα και 4 full-range ,νομιζω 4ιντσα. δοκιμασμενα ,αριστα και με πολυ καλο ηχο ειδικα τα μικρα. Δινονται σετ ολα ,στα 40 ευρω. Στελνονται παντου αντικαταβολη με ελτα συν εξοδα αποστολης. Thanksss.....P2060045.jpgP2060046.jpgP2060047.jpg

Eχω ακομα ,2 beyma 8m100 κλασσικα 8ιντσα που δεν τα χρειαζομαι. Ειναι 8 Ohm και οχι 4 οπως αυτα που ειναι για αμαξι ,δουλευαν στο σπιτι σε diy ηχεια. Καλη κατασταση ,ποτε καμμενα. Τιμη ζευγους 60 ευρω συν εξοδα αποστολης.

----------

